# idiot bartender



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

someone might get a laugh out of this.
Was at a dinner gala thing.
Went to order a cosmopolitan for my wife.
The guy put vodka, orange juice, and peach schnapps in a lowball glass with ice. As soon as he put the OJ in I knew it was screwed. Then I asked him to at least strain it and put it in a martini glass (actually they only had wine glasses) and he said "I've never heard of someone ordering a cosmopolitan up". I can only imagine he was thinking more of a sex on the beach. Incidentally my wife tried it but we ended up going to another, better bartender to have him make the right drink.

OK, so he doesn't know how to make a chick drink.

Test number 2 "... and I'll have a vodka martini, up".
He pours some vodka in another lowball, drops in an olive, and hands it to me. No, the vodka was not kept in a freezer, just sitting on the counter. "Uh, can you chill it please?" "oh, ok" - he takes a glass full of ice, pours it back and forth a couple of times, then repours it for me. Well, at least it wasn't warm.

Has to be the worst bartender I've ever seen.
Anyone else have any horror stories?


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Been in the EXACT same situation. I am not one to take well to someone F-ing up a cocktail that I am paying top dollar for.

I actually had something similar happen at dinner the other night, but not with an alcoholic beverage. 99 out of 100 waiters will know that an 'Arnold Palmer' is a mix of iced tea and lemonade. Well I order one and the doucebag brings me lemonade mixed with.. Guess???

COKE! How friggin' gross is that. :BS


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Well , My dad was visiting my sister in Grapevine , Texas and one night they were out , so my Dad orders a beer and get this , the bartender hands it to him with the cap still on , it wasn't a twist off . This guy earned his worst bartender ever award . No tip either .


----------



## WooferBearATL (Apr 22, 2006)

Ironfreak said:


> Been in the EXACT same situation. I am not one to take well to someone F-ing up a cocktail that I am paying top dollar for.
> 
> I actually had something similar happen at dinner the other night, but not with an alcoholic beverage. 99 out of 100 waiters will know that an 'Arnold Palmer' is a mix of iced tea and lemonade. Well I order one and the doucebag brings me lemonade mixed with.. Guess???
> 
> COKE! How friggin' gross is that. :BS


I had actually never had an Arnold Palmer until two weeks ago. Not bad.

http://mimiscafe.com/

That restaurant has good one. Good Food Too.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

When i was in the army, the club on post was running out of alcohol one Saturday night(imagine that ) and so the bartender and the manager started to use half shots for the drinks and water to top the drinks off, and still charge full price.Needless to say,that didn't go over to well with all of us and the MP's had to stop by......I was an MP so.... They never ran out again.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Even the high end places seem to be very adept at screwing up drinks. I was celebrating the end of the semester with some friends at Galatoire's a little over a month ago and they tried to put ICE in my Sazerac!:c 

Unfortunatley, the bar closest to campus thinks crushed ice is the only Ice and screws up every mixed drink I've ordered there by useing the stuff.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Tough to screw up Coors Lite, Miller Lite, Newcastle, Guinness, or Yuengling.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I have a funny one...Last week as a matter of fact...My singer and I love Rumplemintz and like it "bruised" for those who dont lnoe the term its when you shake it in ice so hard that its like a slurpy when they pour it..Well the rookie bartender thought I said "blue stuff" and put some blue coraco in it and we were laughing cuz pretty hard when she thought we said blue stuff..I mean just put anything in it right? btw.. she didnt know what bruised meant..


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

WooferBearATL said:


> I had actually never had an Arnold Palmer until two weeks ago. Not bad.
> 
> http://mimiscafe.com/
> 
> That restaurant has good one. Good Food Too.


Mimi's cafe is good eats..

I started drinking the Arnold Palmers when I cut soda pop out of my diet.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Tough to screw up Coors Lite, Miller Lite, Newcastle, Guinness, or Yuengling.


:tpd:

It seems like the bartenders of today are in-experienced. They are young and in a rush to get to the next drink and tip. Its the old time bartenders that take the time and make the drink. They are the ones that deserve the good tips.They are the experienced ones and the ones that know how to make a drink.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I maintain this was not an idiot barman. It was a goon! And that is my considered professional opinion.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> I maintain this was not an idiot barman. It was a goon! And that is my considered professional opinion.


the thing that really amused me about the martinis was that it kind of demonstrated that in addition to not be a bartender, he must not have even been a drinker. (and he was like 35, I don't know how he lived such a sheltered life that he didn't know what a martini was)


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

How can you get to 35 years of age without drinking a martini?


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> Tough to screw up Coors Lite, Miller Lite, Newcastle, Guinness, or Yuengling.


I'm with Todd here, but I have gotten the bottom of a Guiness keg. It has a strong METAL finish. I didn't really care for that.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> It seems like the bartenders of today are in-experienced. They are young and in a rush to get to the next drink and tip. Its the old time bartenders that take the time and make the drink. They are the ones that deserve the good tips.They are the experienced ones and the ones that know how to make a drink.


A lot of new people in the service industry in general fail to realize that better service = better tips. It's a simple formula in my opinion, but from dealing with some of these guys I'm not sure if they even read on a 2nd grade level.


----------



## WooferBearATL (Apr 22, 2006)

Ironfreak said:


> Mimi's cafe is good eats..
> 
> I started drinking the Arnold Palmers when I cut soda pop out of my diet.


A group of us ate there for the first time a couple weeks ago and were amazed at how really good the food is and the very generous portions.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

sure....ordered a cosmopolitan for your WIFE.....


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

About 20 years ago, I ran bars & restaurants for a living. The owner of a bar I ran hired an old high school buddy of his to be my assistant manager. Supposedly, he had "extensive" bartending experience & was supposed to be a capable right hand man for me. I felt like a victim of a good old boy kind of thing, but what could I say?
My new assistant was a braggart & talked himself, & his previous experience, up quite aggressively.
Well, the night for his debut behind our newly opened bar rolled around & a customer asked him for a bourbon & coke........I reckon you know the rest of the story.

:r


----------

